# Help with web design- Safari



## aubrier (May 10, 2010)

Hi, 

I am new to the website design world. I just created a website for a class at my college. I got the site to look great in Internet Explorer and FireFox but for some reason I am having a problem with Safari. 

I am a mac user so I really want my site to run good in Safari. The problem lies with the navigation menu. As I said it looks good in other browsers but in Safari it appears to be longer than the rest of my page. I have tried to change everything I can thing of to get it to fit within the page.

Take a look. http://www.calihanchiropractic.com/

I am using dreamweaver. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get this to fit within my page?

Thanks!

Aubrie


----------



## Natobasso (May 12, 2010)

Quickest and easiest fix is to shorten your nav titles (one word if you can swing it). Safari is forcing all your ul elements in the nav to be on one line, looks like Firefox is more flexibile with this.

Your site code has many issues (why have inline styles for your links?) which you should also address, but shortening the nav titles (make them smaller, perhaps?) is the easiest way to fix this problem. Probably not the "Best" way, but workable.


----------



## mdnky (May 28, 2010)

Actually that's a float issue combined with too much content for the space available.  He has the both the NAV div and the LI floated left.  If you take the float:left off the NAV div, then it wraps.  Or if you leave those and change the text in the LIs (About Us to About; Make an Appointment to Make Appointment) then it fits fine.

If you're serious about designing websites on a Mac, you should look into a good text based program for your HTML code.  BBEdit is the most popular amongst pros, but is a bit expensive.  They do offer an academic discount I believe.  Might be worth looking into HTML, xHTML and CSS.  HTML5 is where the money is going to be very soon.


----------

